
Simple pixel animator - indatawetrust
https://github.com/indatawetrust/pixel-animator
======
indatawetrust
live demo
[https://jsfiddle.net/indatawetrust/2zsqmfab/7/](https://jsfiddle.net/indatawetrust/2zsqmfab/7/)

------
indatawetrust
color selector added [https://github.com/indatawetrust/pixel-
animator](https://github.com/indatawetrust/pixel-animator)

